# Waterfowl Lottery



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

After years of failure...I got picked. Well I got picked twice. Before I thought you could only go to one hunt.....did they change the rules? They must have if they picked my entry twice right?


----------



## MontyOaks (Sep 4, 2011)

From what I could tell you cannot hunt the same location twice in the same year on a lottery permit.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

collegekid said:


> After years of failure...I got picked. Well I got picked twice. Before I thought you could only go to one hunt.....did they change the rules? They must have if they picked my entry twice right?


 did you send in for the same place twice, i think it,s a one time deal per spot per season.


----------



## duckhunter92 (Sep 15, 2011)

bro if you find out you cant use it twice. lemme take that permit off your hands so I can get my buddy to come home from school. lol I got skunked for the first time this year and am so pisssed cause I bought so many picks.


----------



## DuckMan1006 (Sep 16, 2011)

From what i could tell by looking at the results there were multiple people that received multiple draws. All were in different locations though just like you.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a question on this since I am new at this. To be drawn or to attend a lottery, Where and how do I apply? When do I apply for them? I wanna try it next year.


----------

